# Bouviers



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

I will admit that I haven't really been around this breed much outside of seeing pics, etc., but I met some really super dogs this weekend. Two brevets and a FR1. I wouldn't want to deal with all that hair, but I was really impressed with these guys. Very drivey, great nerves, fast as lightning, solid bite. I know she has been breeding them for many years, and therefore has good lines - but as my introduction to the breed, it was a good one!!  Anyway, it made me wonder why I haven't seen more of them - is the breed generally pretty strong as a whole, or did I just luck out and see some really nice ones?


----------



## Ken Thompson (Jun 9, 2006)

Amber, these dogs don't shed as much as you think. I had one many years ago and my sister has had several Bouviers. They have a great temperament but their tends to be shyness in the breed. Mine popped a football when she was a pup (they have a very strong bite).


----------



## Simon Mellick (Oct 31, 2006)

As long as you brush them failry regularly, the hair's not a problem, they don't shed much. Biggest problem is finding good ones, even the "working" breeders seem pretty concerned with conformation shows.

A lot of people assume that 'cause it's a bouvier it's going to be stable. Mine is a nut-job.


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

I am also very impressed with this breed. I was thinking the same thing.......maybe I just saw a few nice ones. But the ones that I have seen have been very strong working dogs.


----------



## Jessica Fry (Jan 4, 2007)

I know that in the old days, Bouviers were the breed of choice in KNPV. At our club we have some really cool pictures from the '50s and '60s: all Bouviers doing bitework on the old-fashioned tan colored suits  

I believe the reason they were gradually replaced by Mals and Dutchies was that breeders at a certain point became more concerned with conformation than working capabilities and suitable Bouviers became increasingly scarce.

It's a shame though, they're cool dogs! I used to see people with pet bouviers when I was a kid in Amsterdam, but today they're not around at all anymore...


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

If hair thing is a problem, just shave them off. I'm sure they look better with no hair. 

Well, I have never seen a bouiver doing bitework, but it is nice to know that you were pleased with them. I'm wondering if they are any better than Mali or gsd. It is nice to see people work with various breeds.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Well to go along with what others have said, they can be good working dogs. There is a guy out here that did Sch with his dogs Enemy, and Ben, both were good. I knew that he had gotten this really ugly wiry haired bitch, but if I remember right, she didn't pan out.

He has Mals now.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Jessica Fry said:


> I know that in the old days, Bouviers were the breed of choice in KNPV. At our club we have some really cool pictures from the '50s and '60s: all Bouviers doing bitework on the old-fashioned tan colored suits
> 
> I believe the reason they were gradually replaced by Mals and Dutchies was that breeders at a certain point became more concerned with conformation than working capabilities and suitable Bouviers became increasingly scarce.
> 
> It's a shame though, they're cool dogs! I used to see people with pet bouviers when I was a kid in Amsterdam, but today they're not around at all anymore...


Yup, when I was a little kid (beginning of eighties) there were still bouviers in KNPV, still remember some.
Dick had one titled for his service certficate in ´85.
Now they look more like big poodles/sheep than working dogs and almost none working character....
They used to be tougher than other working breeds, cause they were bred to herd cows instead of sheep (like the gsd, belgian and dutch shepherds).

Such a shame!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

There is a small, but good market for good Bouviers. They don't even care about the looks. (like hair and color)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't know anything about them. They're herders, right?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes, apparently they were cow herders, and they look like giant schnauzers but not ugly :lol: I saw a Schnauzer with a Bouvier haircut once, yikes!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Friend of mine has one. Big male. I don't trust the dog. He acts fearless and charges you until you turn and face him and he backs off. I am pretty sure he is a back biter and that is why I don't trust him.When your back is turned he tries to sneak up on you I am betting he would bite you if he thought he could get away clean.. Spooky dog.


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Yes, apparently they were cow herders, and they look like giant schnauzers but not ugly :lol: I saw a Schnauzer with a Bouvier haircut once, yikes!


 How about a bouvier with a poodle cut? Wouldn't that be so pretty right?


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I don't know anything about them. They're herders, right?


 I believe that they are. Yeah, I think so.


----------

